# WASATCH MOUNTAIN NAVHDA ANNUAL BANQUET



## joshm (Jan 25, 2013)

WMNAVHDA is having it's annual banquet on Saturday, february 9 at 6:00 pm. it will be at Prairie Schooner 445 Park Blvd in Ogden. The price is $25 per plate, drinks are extra. Raffle tickets will be 5 for $20. Please rsvp with Annie so they know how many plate setting to have, [email protected]

club dues are now due as well $35 for the year, It is also an election year and we will vote at the banquet. Please send nominations for Pres, Vice Pres, Treasurer, Secertary and training Director to Annie.

if you would like to prepay for dinner and raffle tickets, vist the websit at http://www.wmnavhda.com

Wasatch Mountain chapter is one of the smaller clubs in the international group, we need every able body person to keep our club running. if you have thought of joining in the past the banquet is a great way to meet our club members and answer some questions you may have.


----------

